# Thermapen



## damon555 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well my elcheapo walmart thermometer took a dump on me and I had a decision to make. Should I cheap out again or go with something a little more reliable? As you can tell from the title of this thread I went a little overboard. If you would have told me a year ago that I would spend that kind of money on a meat thermometer I'd of thought you were nuts. After much research it was pretty apparent which one was the best. Hundreds of reviews on Amazon giving the Thermapen 5 starts made up my mind.

This thing is incredible! Pulling it from the box and opening the probe instantly gave me a 68 degree reading...exactly the temp in my house. A quick check in some ice water was also spot on. I can't wait to actually use it!


----------



## linguica (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are married, buy two of them.I was showing my new toy to the wife and she took a liking to it....and took it. I had to fork out for a second one for my Q'ing.


----------



## damon555 (Feb 16, 2013)

Woops...didn't see the meat thermometer forum....you can move this if you like moderators. Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

Linguica said:


> If you are married, buy two of them.I was showing my new toy to the wife and she took a liking to it....and took it. I had to fork out for a second one for my Q'ing.


Ahhh, the dangers of showing the wife your toys!


----------



## sound1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I mentioned it to my wife and poof, I got one for Christmas. Love the thing. Being traceable to the bureau of standards and the price, it had better be accurate. 

Using it I have found that the errors on some of my other probes is not linear in how far they are off. IE over 2* at 32* under 6* at 212* does not give a slope of 10* or more at higher temps. It's all part of learning your equipment, and having an accurate reference point just makes that task much easier.

And, as to getting a second one, I see that in my future as well, when the other half says "that's so cooool", you know it's in your best interest to give it up or get another one.


----------



## damon555 (Feb 16, 2013)

She knows all about it. She also knows that she will benefit directly from me having it. Her forte are the side dishes....a match made in heaven!


----------



## sound1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 20, 2013)

Holy smokes are they expensive! $96!!! I want to order one so bad...If I didn't just get my box of goodies today (another AMNTS and 25lbs of pellets) and my new vacuum sealer (Vacmaster 110)...I'd already pulled the trigger!

Whoa!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2013)

I have two Thermapens..bought one and won one on FB...

They rock!!!













therms 003.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Nov 8, 2012


----------



## dward51 (Mar 21, 2013)

They run open box sales for around $69 every so often (just had one last month).  Everybody I've ever talked to who bought an "open box" unit actually got a brand new one in a factory sealed blister pack.

I should have bought two.  My wife works in food service and keeps eying mine.  I guess one day it will be like the nice remote read IR thermometer I had and it will end up at her kitchen (the work one).  Good thing she did not see my Raytech Raygner MX from when I did textile screen printing as a 2nd job (I still have that one squirreled away).


----------



## jmy2469 (Mar 24, 2013)

Last thermometer you will ever need to buy! Works great!


----------



## ballagh (Jul 16, 2013)

dward51 said:


> They run open box sales for around $69 every so often (just had one last month).  Everybody I've ever talked to who bought an "open box" unit actually got a brand new one in a factory sealed blister pack.
> 
> I should have bought two.  My wife works in food service and keeps eying mine.  I guess one day it will be like the nice remote read IR thermometer I had and it will end up at her kitchen (the work one).  Good thing she did not see my Raytech Raygner MX from when I did textile screen printing as a 2nd job (I still have that one squirreled away).


I started an account there last nite and was gonna buy it but forgot my card in the car, so I was gonna do it at lunch today.  I got an email from them saying they arenhaving their open box sale today and picked it up for $72.00.  I also bought the acrylic holder and glow in the dark magnetic silicone sleeve.  Should be here on friday :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am patiently awaiting for the open box sale.... If anybody hears of it will you please let us all know ?


----------



## dougmays (Jul 16, 2013)

i'm on there email list and they usually have sales for $75 around all major holidays and father's day and all that


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

dougmays said:


> i'm on there email list and they usually have sales for $75 around all major holidays and father's day and all that



cool Doug...  you'll let me know when they go on sale ?


----------



## dougmays (Jul 16, 2013)

Sho Nuf!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> cool Doug... you'll let me know when they go on sale ?


Check your mailbox!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 16, 2013)

There's an open-box sale right now...$74



~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

nothing in my mail box and I don't see any specials for them on the web site...   do you need a special code or something ?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2013)

Check your PM box, they don't show the special on the website.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

disregard the mailbox statement...  found it


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 16, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> disregard the mailbox statement... found it


Disregarded


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2013)

good deal..  thanks guys...   white one on the way


----------



## veryolddog (Jul 16, 2013)

I just purchased one last week and it was delivered today from the open box sale. Turned it on and it gave me the temperature of the house. 

Looking forward to using it on my next cook.

Ed


----------



## dougmays (Jul 17, 2013)

Just a note on the durability of the Thermapens....i accidentally dropped mine in the burning hot coals of my WSM this past weekend and my heart sank a little as i ran to grab tongs from the kitchen and back out to pull it from the Kingsford hellfire. It SURVIVED! Even told me that the coals measured at 250 degrees, i'm sure it was much hotter but glad it didnt have time to figure that out. A few burn bubbles on the back of it but its working great! Probably 30 seconds sitting on the coals


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 18, 2013)

What website are ya'll talking about for this open box sale?


----------



## ballagh (Jul 18, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> What website are ya'll talking about for this open box sale?


thermoworks.com  they sent me an email to a special page.  dont think it is advertised.  create an account tere and i bet u get one within a day.  i did :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 18, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> good deal..  thanks guys...   white one on the way



when I ordered it..  they said they guarantee the white one is faster than any of the other ones..  so that's why I went with white....


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 18, 2013)

ballagh said:


> thermoworks.com  they sent me an email to a special page.  dont think it is advertised.  create an account tere and i bet u get one within a day.  i did :)


Hey thanks for the info. Going to the site to sign up.

SS


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 18, 2013)

ballagh said:


> thermoworks.com  they sent me an email to a special page.  dont think it is advertised.  create an account tere and i bet u get one within a day.  i did :)


Hey thanks for the info. Going to the site to sign up.

SS


----------

